
Tech Creation and Corporate Survival: Why the Shutdown of Vine Matters - Heffay626
https://thetechladder.com/story/tech-creation-corporate-survival-shutdown-vine-matters/
======
justinucd
"Vine’s business problems throughout the years – poor management from
directors leaving every year, competitors such as Instagram implementing their
own short video features, massive lack of innovations to keep users, and their
biggest stars from jumping to other platforms." Seems to sum it up there: lack
of innovation, adaptation, and forward thinking.

~~~
kordless
Not every model is sustainable and a great operating team may only be able to
forestall the inevitable with some models. It's a duplicitous statement for
@rus to speak for others in the sale of their company.

------
atrakh
Vine provided an outlet for otherwise unknown individuals to create a name for
themselves with minimal effort. Truly a shame that we lost this platform.

~~~
jbpetersen
Was it uniquely better suited to doing so than other trendy new media
platforms?

------
nasalgoat
Vine shutting down strikes a particular chord with me, given they were
responsible for shutting down the microvideo startup I helped build, Keek.
Twitter getting into the game sucked all the financing out of the environment
and we essentially starved to death before reaching monetization, since we
were focused on massive growth.

We realized at the end that there _was_ no way to make money in the space -
and Vine shutting down basically proves that point.

------
diN0bot
[http://www.vox.com/2016/10/28/13439450/vine-shutdown-loss-
to...](http://www.vox.com/2016/10/28/13439450/vine-shutdown-loss-to-black-
culture)

it wasn't free from cultural appropriation, but definitely sad that it shut
down.

